# Lake In Wood



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just an open invitation for anyone to come join us this weekend.

This particular weekend they are having a prime rib dinner on Saturday evening.

Check out the website HERE  for any more info.

It is a little pricey, but the accomodations are top notch, there is lots for the kids to do, and a nice lake with good fishing.

Full hookups at almost all sites, including cable, phone and wireless internet at some.

We are reserved (e-mail sent, not confirmed) for site 200.

Hopefully some of you can come!!!

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Just an open invitation for anyone to come join us this weekend.
> 
> This particular weekend they are having a prime rib dinner on Saturday evening.
> 
> ...


Steve,

Let me check my appointment book. As long as it is not Fathers Day weekend.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

This is actually the weekend before Father's Day.........

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I just placed an online reservation for somewhere on the 200 loop. Let's hope it works out.

Steve,

How old are your kids?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> I just placed an online reservation for somewhere on the 200 loop.Â Let's hope it works out.
> 
> Steve,
> 
> ...


Son, Blake will be 12 in June, daughter, Alyssa will be 6 in April. The people who we are supposed to meet there that weekend are some of the familys from the babysitter my DD went to before she started school. There are supposed to be 3 other familys with younger kids going.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve 
I would love to join you and your family
But unfortunely we will be on our Disney Cruise 
sorry but Thanks for the invite

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Don...

No sweat......I would rather be with you!!!!
















Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I will check and see if I am off that weekend. How many Outbacks for a mini rally???

Gary

PS I was there last year and it is a great campground!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

One never knows


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I will check and see if I am off that weekend. How many Outbacks for a mini rally???
> 
> Gary
> 
> ...


I think any more than 1 counts as a mini-micro rally........

(plus I wanted to bump this for anyone that didn't notice)
Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Just a friendly.........BUMP!!!!

Any body else going??????

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Tim,

I haven't gotten any reply yet, have you??

Just the automated one when the reservation was made..........

Oh well, at least they are in!!

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nothing yet Steve.

I have to chek my junk folder, because I never got a confirmation.

Been busy planning th enew parking pad that is going in this week.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Been busy planning th enew parking pad that is going in this week.
> 
> [snapback]72071[/snapback]​


Wanna come by and work on mine too????









Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > Been busy planning th enew parking pad that is going in this week.
> ...


I am paying to have mine done. I have been back and forth to D.C. a few times this week.

I did get my e-mail confirmation.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve 
There may be a change in plans 
Don't know just yet we'll see









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Steve
> There may be a change in plans
> Don't know just yet we'll see
> 
> ...


Well,

Don't cancel on your Disney cruise for me!! shy









No, seriously, you are more than welcome to come!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Steve I'll let you know what happens
Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Steve
> There may be a change in plans
> Don't know just yet we'll see
> 
> ...


Well Don, if you do have a change of plans...It would be good to see you.

Are ya'll thinking about the Mid Atlantic get together in May?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't know yet Tim

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Steve
> ...


We were hashing that over, but it is the weekend before the Northeast at Otter Lake that we are going to.

Plus, my DS is actually a step-son who goes with his Father every other weekend, and we had to switch to make the Northeast Rally work.

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Tim....

No response from Lake in Wood yet..........I guess we won't hear anything until the 16th.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Steve,

Nothing here yet as well. I would guess the 16. Too bad I'll be duck hunting down at Tilghman Island. The last trip of the year.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Steve and Tim 
Just got off the phone with the camp ground
And we are in









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Ha Steve and Tim
> Just got off the phone with the camp ground
> And we are in
> 
> ...


What site did you get??

Tim is 201, we are 200.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry Steve I thought I put it down,Its been one of those days
We got site N

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool,

You are right across the way!!!!!

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!









Tim


----------

